# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Sugjerim!

## shefqeti11

Cdo gje qe ka lidhje me chatin te hiqet nga forumi dhe ta kaloni diku ne nje adres tjeter ose ta hiqni fare.... ngelem duke lexuar e duke pare cdo lloj gjeje qe behet ne chat....kjo mendoj se ja ul vlerat forumit

Ketu eshte forum ku e vizitojn mijra vet, te cilet nuk frekuentojn chatin,  nuk kane pse te lexojn gjithcka behet ne chat, sharje, ofendime, flode etj etj...

Pra me pak fjal ju sygjeroj te hiqen nenforumet qe kan lidhje me chatin.

Do te jet me i kendshem forumi....




Pershendetje!

----------


## Darius

Perpara se te pergjigjem dua t'i drejtohem atyre anetareve qe e shikojne te arsyeshme te replikojne me anetare te tjere qe sjellin shqetesimin e tyre ne forum. Do ju lutesha qe t'ja lini kete gje smod dhe adminve te forumit qe kane kompetencen dhe pergjegjesine e duhur per t'i dhe zgjidhje problemeve. Nderhyrjet e kota sidomos nga anetare te te njejtit nivel aksesi ne forum vetem sa zgjasin temat kot dhe shkaktojne konflikte.

Shefqeti ne lidhje me shqetesimin tend, sic ke deshire ti te mos e shikosh nje nenforum te tille ashtu kane dhe deshire ta shikojne ata anetare qe ne te njejten kohe frekuentojne edhe chatin. Pra ne kete mes nuk mund te merret mendimi i njeres pale dhe te injorohet ai i tjetres. Por nga ana tjeter askush nuk ju detyron te shfletoni nenforumin qe trajton temat per chatin. Ajo eshte dicka individuale si zgjedhje. Eshte aty por jo detyrimisht mund te futesh. Mjafton te shfletosh nenforumet qe jeni te interesuar dhe cdo gje zgjidhet pa problem.

Per me teper nenforumi i chatit kontrollohet rregullisht dhe pastrohet menjehere ne rast shkrimesh ofenduese. 

Kalofsh mire.

----------


## shefqeti11

Pershendetje Darius!

Do doja te thoja se: (sipas mendimit tim) nuk besoj se jam i vetmi qe shqetesohet, apo i vjen dhe turp kur lexon gjithe ato cka shkruhen ne ate nen forum(behet fjal per sharje etj etj)nuk eshte se kete forum e viziton shefqeti vetem apo edhe dy tre te tjer si puna e shefqetit dhe haj shendet po deshe mire po nuk deshe thyj qafen(me pak fjal), por jane me mijra dhe kete kot e u a  them se e dini me mire se une, mirepo, puna eshte se dashje pa dashje, dikush apo disa, ose po te shikosh rezultatin e leximeve se sa jane ne ate nen forum, kuptohet mire se sa qindra njerez e shfletojn, patjeter qe cdo shfletim behet me deshir, nuk u a imponon dikush kete gje, dhe ska se si, mirepo puna eshte se cfare figure paraqet ai nenforum ne syt e ketyre qindra lexuesve!?
Vizitoret e chatit eshte mese e sigurt  qe e vizitojn ate nen forum dhe per shume arsye, si per ndihme, si per ankesat e tyre, etj etj....une nuk mund te them me plot deshiren qe te mbyllet ai nen forum, por, te kalohet diku ne nje adres tjeter, ku te jet mundesia per t'ju shmangur nje pjes e mire e vizitoreve te forumit dhe njekohesisht duke mos krijuar ndonje pershtypje te hidhur rreth stafit te ketij forumi, duke lexuar gjithe ato ankesa apo sharje etj etj....gjera qe detyrimisht kur i lexon, jo vetem te vjen zor per ate cka lexon, por nje kohesisht, fillon e krijon nje fare opinioni dyshues rreth stafit!

Gjithsesi....eshte vetem nje sygjerim nga ana ime pasi mendoj se ndikon per mire ne pasqyrimin e stafit dhe te forumit veht....

Edhe nje here, nuk shpreh deshiren e plot per t'u mbyllur ai nen forum, por te spostohet ne nje adres tjeter ku te vizitohet vetem nga anetaret e chatit dhe jo te forumit.




Pershendetjet e mia!

Shefqeti

----------


## Darius

Shefqet nuk te thashe po deshe futu po deshe mos u fut ne Forum. Thashe ste detyron njeri te frekuentosh ate nenforum, pra te chatit. 
Sa per ata anetare qe lexojne aty mos u shqeteso se jane po te njejtit qe frekuentojne chatin dhe ato gjera (sic po thua qe ka) i shohin perdite me tonelate ne chat.

----------


## Fiori

shefqeti11, une ka ndoshta mbi pese vjet qe nuk e frekuentoj fare ate nenforum ndaj dhe nuk e di cfare tema sillen ne forum te hapur. 

Pranohem me shqetesimin tend dhe mendoj se nje fjalor i tille nuk duhet te tolerohet as ne forum as ne chat, si dhe ne te njejten kohe duhet pasur parasysh se forumi kursesi nuk mund te jete chat dhe anasjelltas.

Do flas me Darius dhe smod te tjere ne privat per ndonje zgjidhje te mundshme dhe do te kthejme pergjigje me te qarte.

Fiori

----------


## engjulli_peje^

> Pershendetje Darius!
> 
> Do doja te thoja se: (sipas mendimit tim) nuk besoj se jam i vetmi qe shqetesohet, apo i vjen dhe turp kur lexon gjithe ato cka shkruhen ne ate nen forum(behet fjal per sharje etj etj)nuk eshte se kete forum e viziton shefqeti vetem apo edhe dy tre te tjer si puna e shefqetit dhe haj shendet po deshe mire po nuk deshe thyj qafen(me pak fjal), por jane me mijra dhe kete kot e u a  them se e dini me mire se une, mirepo, puna eshte se dashje pa dashje, dikush apo disa, ose po te shikosh rezultatin e leximeve se sa jane ne ate nen forum, kuptohet mire se sa qindra njerez e shfletojn, patjeter qe cdo shfletim behet me deshir, nuk u a imponon dikush kete gje, dhe ska se si, mirepo puna eshte se cfare figure paraqet ai nenforum ne syt e ketyre qindra lexuesve!?
> Vizitoret e chatit eshte mese e sigurt  qe e vizitojn ate nen forum dhe per shume arsye, si per ndihme, si per ankesat e tyre, etj etj....une nuk mund te them me plot deshiren qe te mbyllet ai nen forum, por, te kalohet diku ne nje adres tjeter, ku te jet mundesia per t'ju shmangur nje pjes e mire e vizitoreve te forumit dhe njekohesisht duke mos krijuar ndonje pershtypje te hidhur rreth stafit te ketij forumi, duke lexuar gjithe ato ankesa apo sharje etj etj....gjera qe detyrimisht kur i lexon, jo vetem te vjen zor per ate cka lexon, por nje kohesisht, fillon e krijon nje fare opinioni dyshues rreth stafit!
> 
> Gjithsesi....eshte vetem nje sygjerim nga ana ime pasi mendoj se ndikon per mire ne pasqyrimin e stafit dhe te forumit veht....
> 
> Edhe nje here, nuk shpreh deshiren e plot per t'u mbyllur ai nen forum, por te spostohet ne nje adres tjeter ku te vizitohet vetem nga anetaret e chatit dhe jo te forumit.
> 
> ...


Pershendetje Shefqeti

Bashkohem me mendimin e Darius, Ai NenForum qe permend ti Eshte nje nja NenForumet Me te parat e Forumit Shqiptar, ku pa pat pjesen me te madhe te anetareve te cilet nga permjet chatit Kan njohur dhe Forumin Shqiptar , Ne Te cilen dhe sot e kesaj dite Vazhdon te Frekuhentohet nga Anetaret e saj,
Jam dakort me ty QE te Fshihen te gjitha Postimet qe kan Fjalor te pa pranueshem ne te,Jo vetem tek Nenforumi i Chatit po Mbare temat e Forumit,
Shpresoj dhe Besoj se kjo Pune do te Realizohet se shpejti si nga SuperModeratoret Dhe Adminet.
Qe te Rikthehet dhe nje here Fryma Dhe kultura Shqipetare ne F/Sh


Me Respekt Saimiri

----------


## Albo

Sikur te ishte ne doren time, nga 120 nenforume qe ka forumi aktualisht do te ngeleshin vetem ata 10 forume qe une vizitoj e kam interes qe te lexoj e shkruaj. Por kjo nuk do te thote se 110 forumet e tjera ku une nuk lexoj e shkruaj jane pa vlere, ato forume jane me vlere per ata qe i frekuentojne e kane nje interes ndryshe nga ai interesi im.

Persa i perket sharrjet dhe ofendimeve, eshte mire qe cdo anetar ti raportoje kur i lexon ne menyre qe stafi te nderhyje duke i pastruar e marre masa ndaj atyre qe abuzojne. Gjithashtu, ato forume qe kane te bejne vetem me ankesa ne i pastrojme temat rregullisht duke hequr temat e vjetra.

Faleminderit per sugjerimin,
Albo

----------


## shefqeti11

Pershendetje!

Dihet qe, cdo forum apo edhe nen forum, ka vlerat e veta, te cilat nuk mund t'ia ul as une dhe as nje tjeter, pasi ato vlera i jepen vetvetiu atij nen forumi apo forumi, me ate cka ai permban brenda tij!

Vetem ndaluni per nje moment dhe hidhini nje sy furimit pa ate nen forum, dhe do te shikoni se sa i kendshem do te jet, jo vetem per ju si staf, por edhe per nje % te madhe vizitoresh.

Sugjerimi im ka te bej me largimin e atij nen forumi ne nje adres tjeter ku te mos ket lidhje me 6v.forumishqiptar.com por, ne nje adres tjeter, si pershembull: 6v.chatalbasoul.com, apo ku di une, jo te fshihet fare nga egzistenca e tij, ne asnje menyre, se ateher nuk do ket se si te marrin ndihme perdoruesit e irc.albasoul.com, dhe nuk do ishte aspak llogjike....

Gjithsesi, eshte vetem nje sugjerim.



"Sugjerimin" mos e merrni si "ankes"!


Faleminderit per pergjigjet dhe vemendjen tuaj.


Ju uroj cdo te mire dhe pune te mbare ne vazhdim.

Shefqeti!

----------

